# Monitore aus dem Outlet kaufen



## Rammler2 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Hatte Interesse an einem neuen 4k Monitor. Doch sind die aktuell leider sehr teuer und gute Modelle fangen erst bei 600 Euro aufwärts an. Da klang für mich der Alternate Outlet nach einer guten Alternative.

Nun liest man hier leider öfter, dass speziell bei Monitoren von Outlet abzuraten ist. Tote Pixel, Staub im Panel oder BLB sind keine Seltenheit. Aber ist das wirklich so? Dürfen die im Outlet ohne Anmerkung solche Bildschirme als "geringfügig gebraucht" einstellen?

Wenn ein paar Kratzer am Rahmen sind wäre mir das egal, aber ich will kein Sonntagsmodell. Daher die Frage: Sind die Outlets wirklich voll mit defekter und mangelhafter Ware oder lohnt sich eventuell doch ein Blick in die Schnäppchenhochburg? Kann da wer aus Erfahrung sprechen?

Hatte zum Beispiel einen Acer XB281HK oder XB280HK ins Auge gefasst. Falls der mal in Outlet kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

Also ich hatte schon mehrere Monitore aus dem Outlet und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.
Falls du doch Probleme hast, nutzt du einfach das FAG und schickst ihn zurück.


----------



## Rammler2 (9. Februar 2016)

Werden im Outlet wirklich nur Artikel ausgestellt die von Kunden innerhalb 14 Tage zurück geschickt werden? So gesehen muss ja fast jeder ne Macke haben, sonst würden sie ja wohl kaum zurück geschickt werden. Weißt du auch wie gründlich Alternate da kontrolliert? Nehme mal an dass BLB da nicht getestet wird oder?


----------



## rabe08 (9. Februar 2016)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Werden im Outlet wirklich nur Artikel ausgestellt die von Kunden innerhalb 14 Tage zurück geschickt werden? So gesehen muss ja fast jeder ne Macke haben, sonst würden sie ja wohl kaum zurück geschickt werden. Weißt du auch wie gründlich Alternate da kontrolliert? Nehme mal an dass BLB da nicht getestet wird oder?



Nö, Du kennst den Kunden, das unbekannte Wesen nicht... Es gibt genug Leute, die sich einfach mehrere Bestellen, einer könnte ja kaputt sein und nicht funktionieren, alles ausgiebig testen und dann einen behalten und den Rest zurückschicken. Oder Mutti sagt "Nein, bezahl ich nicht". Google mal nach Leuten, die sich beschweren, dass Amazon mit Ihnen nichts mehr zu tun haben will, die dort also nicht mehr bestellen können. Die haben alle nöööööööööööööööööööchts gemacht, Amazon ist einfach fies. Ich kaufe gerne bei Computeruniverse im Outlet, die sind da sehr transparent. Das letzte, was ich dort bestellt haben, ist ca. 3 Wochen her, war ein Notebook, das ursprünglich am 15.11.2015 verkauft wurde. Alles Tip-Top, wie neu. Und die Dinger werden bei den großen Händlern intensiv getestet. Bevor das Geld an den Erstkunden zurückgeschickt wird.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (9. Februar 2016)

Habe zwar erst einmal im Alternate Outlet eingekauft, aber eine gute Erfahrung gemacht. War ein U28D590 samt Soundbar, die ich verkauft habe. Einziges Manko: Der Standfuss ist verbogen, weshalb ich ein rechteckiges Stück Metall untergelegt habe.
Auch bei Käufen im Outlet darf man die Artikel wieder zurückschicken, von daher würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Rammler2 (10. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann versuche ich es mal. Bin ja nicht pingelig eigentlich, aber Lichthöfe, die mir einen weißen Rahmen um mein Bild ziehen fände ich schon extrem nervig.


----------



## Rammler2 (10. Februar 2016)

Hatte leider kein Glück. Der Acer XB281Hk den ich im outlet geholt habe hat einen toten Pixel unten rechts. Dann muss er wohl zurück gehen. Mich ärgert nur dass ich jetzt ne Woche warten muss auf einen neuen da Paypal ja bei Rückabwicklung mein Geld erstmal einbehält.....


----------



## Rammler2 (10. Februar 2016)

Ist das ein toter Pixel? Unter der Kamera habe ich doch jetzt etwas Zweifel. Sieht er nach Staub aus?
Kennt sich einer da aus?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Ist Dreck.


----------



## Rammler2 (10. Februar 2016)

Ist leider im Panel oder hinter dem Glas. Lässt sich nicht wegwischen. Naja. Es sieht halt aus wie ein kleiner toter Pixel. Da der Bildschirm sonst in Ordnung ist und nix hat lasse ich es wohl so. Oder ist das ein Defekt den ihr umtauschen würdet? Habe ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Bin mir da relativ unsicher ob ichs reklamieren soll weil ja auch ein neues Gerät tote Pixel haben kann und Staub bei Acer wohl auch nicht selten ist. Dann lieber nen kleineres Haar als aufwendig zurückschicken, neuzukaufen und dann wieder nen häärchen da zu haben


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Kannst ihn ja testen ob du sonst zufrieden bist und dann entscheiden was du machst.


----------



## Rammler2 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe in meinem Leben nur 2 Monitore gehabt. Weiß also nicht so genau was man da erwarten kann. Du hast bestimmt schon mehr Bildschirme und Fehler gesehen als ich. Sieht das für dich nach einem kleinen Staubeinschluss aus der eher Normal ist und vorkommen kann oder meinst du der is schon so groß dass ich es reklamieren sollte. Normal stört es mich nicht direkt, aber wenn du meinst dass in ein Fehler den man so nicht hinnehmen braucht würde ich mein Rückkgaberecht halt nutzen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

Für mich ist das ein Fehler.
Aber ich sitze auch nicht vor dem Monitor.
Nur du kannst entscheiden, ob du damit leben willst oder nicht.


----------



## Rammler2 (11. Februar 2016)

Danke für deine Antworten. Habe mich dazu entschlossen die Garantie von Acer in Anspruch zu nehmen. Da ich per Paypal gezahlt habe, hätte mir Alternate die Rückerstattung auch nur über Paypal zurück gegeben. Habe extra da angerufen und gefragt. Paypal hätte es wieder 8 Banktage eingefroren........ Da ich mir aber nicht zweimal eine Ausgabe von 600 Euro leisten kann hätte ich Summa Summarum 2 Wochen warten müssen um einen neuen zu bestellen bis ich wirklich mein Geld vom Widerruf zurück habe. So versuche ich erstmal den Acer Service. Die waren auch sehr kulant und meinten ich muss es nur hinschicken und die kümmern sich drum. Das würde maximal ne Woche dauern. Das klingt schon besser als 2 Wochen.

Kann ich den nach der Nutzung der Garantie den Monitor notfalls immernoch Widerrufen und zu Alternate schicken? Dürfte die doch dann theoretisch freuen wenn sogar ein neues Panel drin ist


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2016)

Mit Abwicklung eines Garantiefalles hast du ja egeintlich dem Kaufvertrag zugestimmt, du handelst ja so, als wäre es DEIN Monitor. Dann sollte die Sache mit dem Händler durch sein.


----------



## Rammler2 (11. Februar 2016)

okay danke. Hätte mich sonst auch gewundert. Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob Acer da was austauscht oder repariert. Es ist ja nur ein kleiner Staubpartikel mit ner größe von vielleicht 1mm. Aber ich finde, dass ich eigentlich trotzdem ein Recht habe ein sauberes Panel zu haben


----------



## Freakz2401 (16. Februar 2016)

Wollte nicht extra einen Extra thread aufmachen und klinke mich hier mal kurz ein. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Redcoon Bware und kann man dort vor allem auch das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen?
Ich habe nur die verkürzte Gewährleistung auf 12 Monate finden können auf der Seite.


----------



## the.hai (17. Februar 2016)

Freakz2401 schrieb:


> Wollte nicht extra einen Extra thread aufmachen und klinke mich hier mal kurz ein. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Redcoon Bware und kann man dort vor allem auch das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen?
> Ich habe nur die verkürzte Gewährleistung auf 12 Monate finden können auf der Seite.



Das Widerrufsrecht gilt allgemein für alle Artikel, egal ob B-Ware oder nicht. Widerrufsbelehrung | redcoon


----------



## Freakz2401 (17. Februar 2016)

Ok danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Rammler2 (18. Februar 2016)

So falls es wen interessiert: Monitor kam heute zurück. Tja und was soll ich sagen. Ein defekter, rot leuchtender Pixel unten rechts zur Mitte hin. Schade. Naja rot heißt ja erstmal nicht tot oder? Ich lasse gerade nen Reperaturprogramm drüber leuchten und guckee später mal nach. Ansonsten geht er dann zurück falls es noch geht. Echt unglaublich. Trotz mehrmaligen Nachfragens bei Acer ob das Display wirklich in Ordnung ist und mir mehrfach "fehlerfreiheit" versichert wurde, dann so ein Mist.


----------



## Octobit (18. Februar 2016)

Naja, wahrscheinlich ist das ja ein Monitor mit Pixelfehlerklasse 2. Dazu mal Wikipedia:

*Nach dieser dürfen bei Fehlerklasse II höchstens zwei Pixel je ständig leuchtend oder ständig schwarz sein und es dürfen maximal zehn defekte Subpixel auffindbar sein.

Von daher ist das Panel sogesehen in Ordnung, auch wenn es natürlich unglaublich stört.


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich. Könnte ich auch nicht mit Leben. Würde mich immer stören, egal wo der tote/rote whatever Pixel sitzt.


----------



## Octobit (18. Februar 2016)

Mich würde das auch extrem stören. Ein neues, auch nicht gerade günstiges Gerät und dann aus Konsumersicht defekt.


----------



## Rammler2 (18. Februar 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Naja, wahrscheinlich ist das ja ein Monitor mit Pixelfehlerklasse 2. Dazu mal Wikipedia:
> 
> *Nach dieser dürfen bei Fehlerklasse II höchstens zwei Pixel je ständig leuchtend oder ständig schwarz sein und es dürfen maximal zehn defekte Subpixel auffindbar sein.
> 
> Von daher ist das Panel sogesehen in Ordnung, auch wenn es natürlich unglaublich stört.



Schlimmer noch. Bei Ultra HD fürfen in Pixelfehlerklasse sogar ganze 8 Pixel permanent defekt sein. 

Sorry, aber das ist für mich untragbar. Ich habe jetzt vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht und das Ding zurück geschickt. Habe noch auf den Pixelfehler hingewiesen, dass hoffentlich beim nächsten Verkauf der Kunde bescheid weiß. Ich gebe hier viel Geld für einen Monitor aus und 2 von 2 Panels haben ne Macke. Keine Gute Quote von Acer. Aber habe ja auch schon andere Storys gehört. Einer hier hatte ja sogar schon 8 Panels in seinem Monitor.......

Ich kaufe jetzt den gleichen so lange neu bis ein gutes Panel dabei ist. Klar ist das fies, aber so viele Versuche sollte man doch eigentlich nicht für ein funktionierendes Panel brauchen oder?


----------

